# how about ur Android phone usage



## kirulakiru (Oct 8, 2013)

I use my Samsung Galaxy S4 heavily and it usually get 9-12 hours on the OEM battery. I read the reviews of other phone battery before and had high hopes that this new battery would rectify the problem. I followed the instruction and began to use this MPJ battery, and was shocked that it lasted more than one day for me.

It definitely does what it is designed to do. The only bad thing is the cover is a bit flimsy, but after I developed a crack in mine, I contacted customer service and they shipped a replacement cover out to me free of charge. This product is awesome and so is the customer service.

I know I probably use my phone more than the average person, so for people who also use their phone constantly, this battery would be a great choice. The battery has provided me power for my device for two days straight, where the stock battery used to just work for much fewer hours and then I needed to juice it.

So, how heavy you use ur cell phone?I am not the only one pick up an extended battery, right?


----------

